# Help/advise please, after LMO



## canadian wanabe (May 17, 2010)

Hi all
just recieved LMO and job offer, filled out IMM1295 (work permit validated) and IMM5645 (family) any help on next stage, and is it weeks or months. Employer getting a bit impatient and so am. I any help or advise would be much appreciated
thanking you in advance.

PS we are going to Saskatchewan


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

canadian wanabe said:


> Hi all
> just recieved LMO and job offer, filled out IMM1295 (work permit validated) and IMM5645 (family) any help on next stage, and is it weeks or months. Employer getting a bit impatient and so am. I any help or advise would be much appreciated
> thanking you in advance.
> 
> PS we are going to Saskatchewan


It should probably be 3-4 weeks. Other have taken the LMO and job offer and flown
in and got validated at the border.


----------



## canadian wanabe (May 17, 2010)

Hi Auld Yin, Thanks for the quick reply. Would you know if there are any more forms to fill in? Do you know if there is anyone to speak to in CIC or do they answer emails? Thanks Karen.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

canadian wanabe said:


> Hi Auld Yin, Thanks for the quick reply. Would you know if there are any more forms to fill in? Do you know if there is anyone to speak to in CIC or do they answer emails? Thanks Karen.


AFAIK those are the only forms required for a work visa and for family to accompany.


----------

